# Gedrückte Taste



## BAAAM (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich probier gerade ein kleines Kampfspiel zu programmieren und habe Probleme beim animieren der Figuren.
Ein Strichmännchen steht ganz normal da und soll wenn eine Pfeiltaste bewegt wird sich bewegen. So weit so gut.
Jetzt soll sich bei Tastendruck das Bild wechseln, aber dazwischen sollen Zwischenbilder, wie sich die Figur in die Position bewegt abgespielt werden. Die Taste kann aber gedrückt gehalten werden und diese Zwischenbilder sollen nicht immer abgespielt werden, sondern nur das Bewegungsbild, wo dann einfach nur die Position geändert wird. 

Information: In dem Spiel können alle Leute fliegen

Ich hoffe ihr konntet die Frage verstehen und könnt mir helfen ;-)

Vielen Dank für Antworten
MfG
BAAAM


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2008)

BAAAM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr konntet die Frage verstehen


Du hast gar keine gestellt.


----------



## Quaxli (10. Dez 2008)

BAAAM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Jetzt soll sich bei Tastendruck das Bild wechseln, aber dazwischen sollen Zwischenbilder, wie sich die Figur in die Position bewegt abgespielt werden. Die Taste kann aber gedrückt gehalten werden und diese Zwischenbilder sollen nicht immer abgespielt werden, sondern nur das Bewegungsbild, wo dann einfach nur die Position geändert wird.



Den ersten Satz verstehe ich noch, danach wirds schwierig - zumindest für mich.  Zwischenbilder, Bewegungsbild....  ???:L  Erkläre doch mal genauer was Du meinst, am Besten mit einer kleinen Grafik....


----------



## Alexlg89 (10. Dez 2008)

Er meint die Animation zwischen stehen und gehen. Sie soll nicht plötzlich von stehen nach gehen wechseln, sondern mit einer Übergangsanimation praktisch "weicher" gemacht werden. Wenn man selbst steht muss man sich ja auch erst in Gehposition bringen 

Ich würd einfach nen boolean setzen wenn du losgehst und die Animation "stehen -> gehen" abspielen. Wenn der gesetzt ist spielste die Animation nicht ab. Wenn du die Taste loslässt wird der boolean wieder auf false gesetzt und die animation "gehen -> stehen" abgespielt.


----------



## Quaxli (10. Dez 2008)

Von sitzen nach gehen würde ich ja noch verstehen. Aber stehen nach gehen....


----------

